# Work in North East PA and Philly area



## ynvvbr (Aug 13, 2005)

Hey guys,

Anyone interested in some work in a few areas. Scanton, Wilkes Barre, Philly area, West Chester, etc. Also in Bethlem/Allentown area.

I have a customer we do work for in our area who wants us to do the work up there but its not going to happen. If your inrtested post your info here. 

You will work directly for her company, all we''l help with is the spec, qualifications, etc. for the locations. We do abt 5 lareg properties for her now and she wanted us to do a crap load more. Could be a good opportunity for some of you in those areas.

The company are great payers(finally a good one) usually 25 days or less. IF its a big one she is also willing to help if you need a quick partial payment on a big snow. She saved our butts last year when a few others stuck it to us.

Let me know on here and I'll get a hold of ya.


----------



## snoopy11577 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Northeast Philadelphia area*

*Hey everybody in Philadelphia and surrounding area's anything I can do to help. I guess thats why it's called the city of brotherly love I have 2 trucks with plows and salt spreaders and 2 push snow blowers and 1 ride on tractor with a snow blower. I also have FLATBED towing for any breakdowns. I know how hard it is to get towed with a plow on the truck.
Chris

C & J Transport & Recovery
(215) 768-0479
President B.A.C.A. Philadelphia,Pa
Bikers Against Child Abuse
Nextel Direct Connect # 168*136442*2
2003 F-150 Supercrew 4x4 W/ Plow & Spreader 
2002 F-250 Superduty 4x4 W/ Plow & Spreader 
2 Craftsman Push Snow blowers:
1 Ride on Craftsman Snow Blower:
7 Snow Shovels
__________________
C & J Transport & Recovery *


----------



## fkessler52 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Will help in Bethlehem, Allentown*

Will help in Bethlehem & Allentown

F 350 - Diesel, 8.5ft Blizzard Straight Blade


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

im in scranton.... [email protected] or 570-561-3916 Thanks, Jason.


----------



## ynvvbr (Aug 13, 2005)

Jay and Lessler are you still looking ????

I am assuming so, I'll get a hold of you after the holiday weekend.


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah, im still lookin......i'll be around all weekend. Thanks.


----------



## PINNACLE PLOWER (Oct 26, 2005)

*Allentown/Bethlehem*

If your still looking for help in Allentown/Bethlehem area I would also be interested.Let me know Thanx.
F550 Blizzard 8611
F350 Blizzard 810
New Holland LS170 8' pushbox with backdrag blade


----------



## ynvvbr (Aug 13, 2005)

Skip,

you do anything in Slatington?? I'll look into what else we need or may need help with.

Mike


----------



## PINNACLE PLOWER (Oct 26, 2005)

Mike,
We currently do'nt do anything in Slatington area,mostly Fogelsville I-78 corridor area. One of my drivers is only about 15 minutes from Slatington area so let me know if you need help we'll see what we can come up with.
Thanx


----------



## ynvvbr (Aug 13, 2005)

hey skip,

do need a site in Slatington done. I may have more as the season continues.

shoot me your contact info and I'll get a hold of you for details.

Thanks,

Mike

[email protected]


----------



## sunriseturf (Nov 2, 2005)

Mike I left you an email and a message at your shop. Were ready to go if you are let me know either way. 
Jim


----------



## ynvvbr (Aug 13, 2005)

Hey Jim,

Sorry I ahven't gotten back to you yet. Been pullin my hair out with logostical stuff. I'll try and give ya a shout tomorrow.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## sunriseturf (Nov 2, 2005)

Not a problem....we've got something coming on Monday so don't hesitate to call. 
Jim


----------

